# Professor Nick Cerio Legacy Memorial



## John James (Sep 24, 2004)

Dear fellow Martial Artists,
I wanted to let everyone know about an event that is coming up to honor Professor Nick Cerio and his legacy.  The date is Saturday, January 29, 2005.  It will be held at the Royal Plaza Hotel in Marlborough, Massachusetts.  The Legacy Memorial will be broken up into two parts.  The first will be seminars which will run all day.  The four Masters who are teaching are:

1) Shihan Fumio Demura - Shito Ryu
2) Tadashi Yamashita Hanshi - Shorin Ryu
3) Master Bill Chun, Jr. - Chow/Chun System
4) Professor Larry Garron - Hakkoryu Jujutsu

These four Masters and their lineage were instrumental in the formation of Nick Cerio's Kenpo and all of them immediately accepted the invitation to participate and honor Professor Cerio.

The second part will be an evening Celebration Dinner in honor of Professor Cerio.  Will be celebrating Professor Cerio's life and legacy as well as giving out recognition awards to distinguished guests.

For more information about accomodations, schedules, cost, Master's bio's, and contact information, please go to our website at www.nickcerioskenpo.com.

We hope to see you their.

Sincerley
Shihan John James,
Nick Cerio's Kenpo


----------



## The Kai (Sep 27, 2004)

Where is the Sonny Gascone connection??


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 28, 2004)

through Pesare...


----------



## Karazenpo (Sep 28, 2004)

DavidCC said:
			
		

> through Pesare...



True Dave, but I think Kai means: "Where is it?" "Why isn't Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu not listed and why is a representative not attending?" This was Professor Cerio's 'core' art. What remains fact with no 'spin' is NCK is a direct subsystem of Karazenpo Go Shinjtsu.


----------



## The Kai (Sep 29, 2004)

All though it is always nice to see the kenpo community come together, I am sure the organizers are doing the best to honor the memory of GM Cerio.  Although you miight not totally agree with their choices, they of course, are trying to honor their techer.

Todd


----------



## Karazenpo (Sep 29, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> All though it is always nice to see the kenpo community come together, I am sure the organizers are doing the best to honor the memory of GM Cerio.  Although you miight not totally agree with their choices, they of course, are trying to honor their techer.
> 
> Todd



Hey Todd, sounds like you may have gotten a private e-mail from someone explaining things, lol. Todd, yes, I totally agree with that but it's not that I don't agree with their choices, I totally agree with having as many involved who touched the Professor's life and his training, especially those invited, great martial artists! It's who is NOT there that I take issue with. Imho and many others who have e-mailed me, what greater honor would their be then to have a representative of the system that set Professor Cerio on his journey which led to his legacy? There are at least two choices, Gm. S. George Pesare and Sijo Victor 'Sonny' Gascon. Mr. Cerio made his black belt under Mr. Pesare, spent the most training time under him and cemented his reputation under him in the martial arts community and tournament world (just read his bio on the NCK website confirming this), in essense, he gave him his 'identity'- Professor Cerio told me this himself! If there is a problem with Mr. Pesare attending, well, what about Mr. Gascon? He was on excellent terms with Mr. Cerio, they were friends and from what was confirmed to me, they were planning an affiliation prior to his untimely death. I really would like to drop this issue at this point because I do have a very close and highly respected friend who heads up the Cerio organization and I will respect any decision he makes or has made on the issue. However, I am also the Massachusetts President of Sijo Gascon's Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu Black Belt Society and have received many private e-mails on this matter. It kind of puts me between 'a rock and a hard place', so, I said my thing, I stand by it and let's just move on from here. Everyone has opinions and I can live with that.


----------



## Matt (Sep 29, 2004)

Karazenpo said:
			
		

> It's who is NOT there that I take issue with. Imho and many others who have e-mailed me, what greater honor would their be then to have a representative of the system that set Professor Cerio on his journey which led to his legacy? There are at least two choices, Gm. S. George Pesare and Sijo Victor 'Sonny' Gascon.



Perhaps you can be more comfortable with the idea given this example. I went to a show a few years back at the MFA in Boston, of Picasso's early works. Most of these paintings/etchings, etc. were very normal looking, one eye per each side of head, etc. Folks usually don't want to see that. Why? His departure from mainstream was what made him special. 

In this case, this appears to be about the influences that made Nick Cerio's Kenpo* his*, as opposed to being a third generation Karazenpo guy. 

Not that there is anything particularly wrong with being a third generation Karazenpo guy. 

Matt


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 29, 2004)

oh, duhhh... sorry I guess I mis-interpreted the question


----------



## Karazenpo (Sep 29, 2004)

Matt said:
			
		

> Perhaps you can be more comfortable with the idea given this example. I went to a show a few years back at the MFA in Boston, of Picasso's early works. Most of these paintings/etchings, etc. were very normal looking, one eye per each side of head, etc. Folks usually don't want to see that. Why? His departure from mainstream was what made him special.
> 
> In this case, this appears to be about the influences that made Nick Cerio's Kenpo* his*, as opposed to being a third generation Karazenpo guy.
> 
> ...



Well Matt, that's the problem, no matter how it is 'spun' he IS a third generation Karazenpo guy and you're right, there's nothing wrong with that. But Matt, I don't have to tell you the politics and the egos, you know how it is. Black belts have blowouts with their instructor, next thing you know they get a certification from someone else and eradicate any existance of their original lineage or instructor. I have no problem with studying under different masters and/or being recognized by them, I've done it myself, you have too, my problem lies with forgetting where you came from, your roots! Not right. Again, for the sake of NCK and Professor Cerio's Memorial Legacy let's put it to rest. I have been asked to let this die and I have no problem with that. Let's move on....


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 2, 2004)

I know the reason why NCK organization doesn't invite "kajukenbo" grandmaster for Nick legacy. All you have to do is to look at biography of Nick Cerios and You will know what I mean. Here is the link

http://www.nickcerioskenpo.com/prof_cerio/Professor_Cerio_Biography.htm

Here is the *good* part

*(when asked "who do you think of when you put on your belt?", Professor Cerio answered, "I think of the Professor"). *

If you look into this biography, you can find 999999999 "Chow" words and less than 5 "kajukenbo" grandmaster's name.

Did i see somewhere in this "biography" when Nick considered *"chow is his teacher and Ed parker is his coach"* ??? I remembered I saw it in this biography before. Perhaps, it was taken out.

No wonder why kajukenbo guy really pissssssssssssed off because "kajukenbo teacher"'s name is not there MUCH.

*May be, Nick or JOHN JAMES (Nick's historian) considered HIS kajukenbo teacher HIS friend NOT teacher AFTER spending more than 3 years of learning kajukenbo.* LOL.

I'm sure the rest of Nick's teachers are *teachers*. That is the reason why they are invited. Who knows.??? Again, I can be wrong. I am indeed wrong because Ed Parker Jr wasn't invited to this legacy either.

If AK guy is not pisssssssssed offfff about it, why kajukebo guy pissssssssssss up????


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 2, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> I know the reason why NCK organization doesn't invite "kajukenbo" grandmaster for Nick legacy. All you have to do is to look at biography of Nick Cerios and You will know what I mean. Here is the link
> 
> http://www.nickcerioskenpo.com/prof_cerio/Professor_Cerio_Biography.htm
> 
> ...


You may want to replace "Kajukenbo" with "Karazenpo".  Karazenpo is it's own distinct system, with it's own "Sijo" (Sonny Gascon).  I can guarantee you that the "Kajukenbo" people are not upset about being left out of this event.  Sonny Gascon cut his ties to Kajukenbo over 40 years ago.


----------



## Karazenpo (Oct 3, 2004)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> You may want to replace "Kajukenbo" with "Karazenpo".  Karazenpo is it's own distinct system, with it's own "Sijo" (Sonny Gascon).  I can guarantee you that the "Kajukenbo" people are not upset about being left out of this event.  Sonny Gascon cut his ties to Kajukenbo over 40 years ago.



Yeah, John, I caught that too but I figured he was referring to Karazenpo but used Kajukenbo to describe Sijo Gascon's roots. And yes, totally agree, it's not the Kajukenbo guys 'upset' but those of the Karazenpo lineage.


----------



## GAB (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi John,

Yes, very correct, went to the East coast, left the West coast.

My thought on this.

Sonny Gascon and John Leoning came over to the mainland. Friends and buddies for years.

John Leoning was on the West coast and Al Reyes also, pretty stiff compitition, Sonny Gascon goes to the East coast.

He takes on the name of what he wants and still teach's the Kajukenbo with a twist.

I believe this just goes to show how good Kajukenbo is. The art when I first learned it, is not quite the same. I don't remember all the various things I learned to the tee, but it is a very good and effective martial art.

I said this before, and I will say it again, it saved my behind many times, it was not something you take for granted. 
People want to say how good this is and how good that is, well just look at all the various arts that have come out of Kajukenbo and that says it all. 
Thank's Sijo Emperado, and that is the truth. I have to also say, Thanks to John Leoning. I really liked him and respected him also. 

The problem is we get tangled up with personalities and such, but the art surpasses that, and we need to remember that. 

Thanks for the memory stir Sigung John.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Karazenpo (Oct 3, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> Yes, very correct, went to the East coast, left the West coast.
> 
> ...



If I may comment Gary, agreed, I see your point entirely. However, back then, when Sifu John Leoning came to the west coast, California, in 1957, I think Burbank and sent for Sijo Gascon to assist him, Gascon would later send for his brother-in-law Professor Walter L.N. Godin to join forces with in the creation of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu. Now, to the best of my knowledge Sonny Gascon never came to the east coast back then but eventually went back to Hawaii by the end of the 60's. Sijo Gascon's first trip back to the mainland was in the fall of 1994 at Virginia Beach, Virginia. He was accompanied by Professor Godin as guests of Sifu Bruce Corrigan, then chief instructor/owner of the Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu school there. I am positive because I attended the event. Perhaps the confusion lies with Sijo Gascon's student, Gm. S. George Pesare who brought Sijo's teachings to Rhode Island in the very early 60's and set up shop to become recognized as the New England founder of Kenpo Karate.


----------



## GAB (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Joe,

Thanks for the information, it is your lineage so you are the one I will contact for information.

That is another name that comes up, Godin, He was with Joe Emperado when he was killed, that is another story. 

OK, now that is truly interesting. Some old memories are starting to stir.
I will be asking you a few at a later date. Joe I respect you also.
Take care.

Regards, Gary


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 3, 2004)

Karazenpo said:
			
		

> Yeah, John, I caught that too but I figured he was referring to Karazenpo but used Kajukenbo to describe Sijo Gascon's roots. And yes, totally agree, it's not the Kajukenbo guys 'upset' but those of the Karazenpo lineage.


i have to agree with karazenpo here. I'm suprised to see NCK doesn't invite karazenpo group to this seminar. It's totally shocked BUT I have a few things that I need to say about it. I don't belong to NCK or karazenpo group.

i guess the reason why karazenpo or other groups are not invited to this legacy seminar because if your group or any group has been invited to do "seminar" with NCK in the past years or months, i'm sure your group will be invited next year.

If you look at "news/event" section in NCK web site, you can't see a karazenpo group appear in this section. I guess You get their *message*.??? Karazenpo, this is not a hard question to answer if you know what i mean.

who knows.??? if people complain a lot, there may be another "part 2" legacy.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 4, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> That is another name that comes up, Godin, He was with Joe Emperado when he was killed, that is another story.


Just to interject for a second, when Sijo Gascon came out to our school earlier this year we recorded an interview and he discussed this incident and many others from that time period.  It's very interesting and rare to get stories like that from a source so close to the actual event.  You can get a DVD of the interview at our website, www.kempokarate.com. :asian:


----------



## Karazenpo (Nov 21, 2004)

The Professor Nick Cerio Legacy Memorial will be expanding it's special guest list to include other notables who played a special part in the Professor's life. No one will be left out and hopefully all invited will attend. Let's put the politics behind us, pull together and have a great time in honor of this most remarkable martial arts master.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 21, 2004)

Karazenpo said:
			
		

> The Professor Nick Cerio Legacy Memorial will be expanding it's special guest list to include other notables who played a special part in the Professor's life. No one will be left out and hopefully all invited will attend. Let's put the politics behind us, pull together and have a great time in honor of this most remarkable martial arts master.


finally, something happens AFTER hearing complains.! what a way to celebrate a new year.!

I wonder  who special guests are.? can you tell us.?

thanks


----------



## Karazenpo (Nov 21, 2004)

Thunderbolt said:
			
		

> finally, something happens AFTER hearing complains.! what a way to celebrate a new year.!
> 
> I wonder  who special guests are.? can you tell us.?
> 
> thanks



I would like to, Thunderbolt, but it's not my place, plus everyone hasn't been notified yet. If there is anything 'officially' released, I'll post it. I feel it will be a memorable event and a great time for all.


----------

